# ASUS ROG Maximus V Extreme Intel LGA1155



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2013)

ASUS's monsterous ROG flagship is here! The ASUS Maximus V Extreme is built for the hardcore overclocker, with its sights firmly set at knocking the competition off of the top overclocking global records. Packed full of overclocking features and options, I get to see if I can make this lion purr. Turns out, it's easier than I had hoped.

*Show full review*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great review dave! Looks like a monster of a board


----------



## FireKillerGR (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 8, 2013)

Jesus .... this is the Burj Khalifa of motherboards.....great review


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 8, 2013)

Great review Dave. Not bad for a Canuck


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 8, 2013)

Do want.The board is gorgeous and performs like a champ.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome review! You are the W1zzard of Motherboard reviews... (Please no ban) 

This board rocks! I just wish they would make a ROG ITX MB!


I must say though if your like me and don't go for crazy OC'ing then the V Formula looks like a really good board too, it's always right next to the V Extreme.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2013)

awesome review dave, but i think "high price" add to CONS list ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2013)

So the OS now has more capability to corrupt the bios? Is this due to secure boot or how Windows 8 kernel is more hardware specific now?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2013)

Dave, it's about time you did this one!  Nice review and about BIOS complexity it's similiar to lots of general comments I've read.  Too bad about the manual, WIP perhaps? 




TheMailMan78 said:


> So the OS now has more capability to corrupt the bios? Is this due to secure boot or how Windows 8 kernel is more hardware specific now?



UEFI implementation?  He tested in Win7


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Dave, it's about time you did this one!  Nice review and about BIOS complexity it's similiar to lots of general comments I've read.  Too bad about the manual, WIP perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windows 7 wouldn't corrupt a bios AFAIK.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2013)

Page 2 - 

_The Ivy Bridge CPUs are made using a new *28nm* process technology that lowers power consumption and gives a bit more performance-per-clock over previous Intel 2nd Generation Core i5/i7 products. Also changed is the onboard GPU that's part of the Ivy Bridge silicon, now taking up more of that slice of silicon that sits under the integrated heatspreader._


You know better than that dave. Great review


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 8, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> awesome review dave, but i think "high price" add to CONS list ?



suck it up, it is a high end board...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> awesome review dave, but i think "high price" add to CONS list ?



Considering what the board is, the high price is easily justified. If the price was outside of what was acceptable for the features offered, then I WOULD list that as a con, but frankly, I think the price is better than some other options on the market.



TheMailMan78 said:


> So the OS now has more capability to corrupt the bios? Is this due to secure boot or how Windows 8 kernel is more hardware specific now?



Honestly, the real cause I am unsure of. All I can say is that under specific conditions that include certain elements, I can corrupt board BIOS with a VGA crash. This can happen even when the board it at stock.

However, in the end, ASUS is not the only board maker with BIOSes susceptible to this, so there is something common between all these boards that makes this an issue in Windows8.

I can make this happen with any of the many VGAs I have here, not just the AMD 7-series that I use for these reviews, so what is happening is truly beyond what I am capable of. I have no choice but to hope that all the companies involved somehow get this fixed.



Sasqui said:


> Dave, it's about time you did this one!  Nice review and about BIOS complexity it's similiar to lots of general comments I've read.  Too bad about the manual, WIP perhaps?
> UEFI implementation?  He tested in Win7



I test in Windows7 and Windows8, but do not publish Windows8 results, since not all benchmarks are functioning properly yet. When everything works properly, then I'll make changes to how I publish results.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 7 wouldn't corrupt a bios AFAIK.



Seemingly not under the same conditions, but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2013)

Another great review Dave


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Considering what the board is, the high price is easily justified. If the price was outside of what was acceptable for the features offered, then I WOULD list that as a con, but frankly, I think the price is better than some other options on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man these new BIOs with Windows 8 have me really worried for future security. From what I have been reading this could be a new introduction to an old practice of hacking at a hardware level. Being able to corrupt a BIOs from a bad OC in an OS is scary stuff IMO.


Oh and awesome review as always.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 8, 2013)

At times, I wish I had an ATX board vs my mATX Gene-Z but it works flawlessly so it would be a waste of money just to swap it out


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 8, 2013)

The OC results page says you have everything running at 4.6GHz... A chart showing max OC for each board would be somewhat informative.

Does the new Maximus V actually OC any higher than the previous boards you've tested?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> Does the new Maximus V actually OC any higher than the previous boards you've tested?



Memory, yes.

CPU, cannot be decided except under LN2. IF you want to donate funds for such testing, I might be interested.


----------



## erixx (Feb 9, 2013)

Way too short review! But loved it! ++++8)


----------



## blibba (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone have a proper PCI-E lane diagram for this board?


----------



## Raw (Feb 9, 2013)

*Pollscrewerupper*



TheMailMan78 said:


> Man these new BIOs with Windows 8 have me really worried for future security. From what I have been reading this could be a new introduction to an old practice of hacking at a hardware level. Being able to corrupt a BIOs from a bad OC in an OS is scary stuff IMO.



You wouldn't be thinking of going back to 7 now would you because of this?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

blibba said:


> Does anyone have a proper PCI-E lane diagram for this board?



It's in the review...









Top red slot is x16 or x8 to CPU.

secondary x8 from CPU goes to black x16 slot, or to PLX PEX8747.

PLX PEX 8747 give x16 to second red slot, and x8 to lower two red slots. x4 slot is connected to PCH. On that card diagram, red links are direct to CPU.


----------



## blibba (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> It's in the review...
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Extreme/images/pcie_guide.jpg
> ...



Then slot 2A is never truly x16, which is what confused me. Btw, that is nothing like a proper lane diagram. That would look like this (which is for another board):


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

blibba said:


> Then slot 2A is never truly x16, which is what confused me.



I understand. It's pretty clear there though, and yes, you are right, 2A is never really x16, and if you use three or four card, you'll have PCIe x8 3.0 to all three card only, really.


ASUS says x8/x8 from CPU is better than x16/x16 from PLX PEX8747, but that's not what I found in my own testing on other boards.

About 2A though, although it shares that link, it does have x16 physical to PLX, which can be used to inter-card traffic, just not CPU-GPU traffic. I'd love to have 4 cards and bench this board full against the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 full. I only have 2x 7950, and a triple-slot 7970, which makes that impossible.


----------



## blibba (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> About 2A though, although it shares that link, it does have x16 physical to PLX, which can be used to inter-card traffic, just not CPU-GPU traffic. I'd love to have 4 cards and bench this board full against the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 full. I only have 2x 7950, and a triple-slot 7970, which makes that impossible.




I would also love to see that


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

blibba said:


> I would also love to see that



Well, I just need one more card now. ASUS was going to send me a Matrix card, but never did, so my hopes there were smashed. 

This ASUS Maximus V Extreme really made me excited about benching again. Everything I need, is right in this board, temp meter for sub-zero, OC key for real-time clock and voltage adjustments while benches are running, vGPU mods built-in, all the BIOS options and slot config...

I just might have to order some LN2. It's so expensive up here though, which is why I stopped really benching in the first place.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the gene v z77 , that's a great board too, enjoyed reading about all the features, thankyou.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 10, 2013)

The PLX chip only switches the PCI-E lanes. It offers the full bandwidth of all the PCI-E lanes so when some of the cards aren't sending as much data the others have the opportunity to send more. It's more like sharing all the lanes between all of the cards. The total bandwidth doesn't change but it balances the load out. If all the cards run at full throttle on PCI-E, that advantage will disappear because you'll saturate the bus between the PLX chip and the CPU. It's just less likely you'll do that. I'm sure as faster GPUs come out it could become more of a problem but PCI-E has more than enough bandwidth for modern video cards.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Feb 11, 2013)

*"Not all features properly documented in the manual. "   *

some of the error codes the board gives are just impossible to decipher, even after reading the manual and searching on the ROG forums.

It would be nice to know that "kb/mouse no connected" upon boot, isn't that big of a deal for the board the freeze on that specific code 


Also, not really a "con" but worth mentioning that if installing certain 1.5v dual-channel ram modules, the board will simply NOT boot, unless a single-channel stick is inserted, allowing it to post, then manually setting ram voltage to 1.5v+ , to be able to finally boot onto dual-channel ram
Then again, this shouldn't even be a worry or concern to the userbase this board is aimed at.

Still, well worth the 9.8 score


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

hckngrtfakt said:


> Also, not really a "con" but worth mentioning that if installing certain 1.5v dual-channel ram modules, the board will simply NOT boot, unless a single-channel stick is inserted, allowing it to post, then manually setting ram voltage to 1.5v+ , to be able to finally boot onto dual-channel ram
> Then again, this shouldn't even be a worry or concern to the userbase this board is aimed at.



This is a per-sample thing. Due to manufacturing, some boards just simply do better with ram than others do, from what I've seen. If you look into this, you'll find reports of similar issues with other board makers, and at times, users simply needing to swap boards to bring stability where it wasn't possible before. That's the luck of the draw when overclocking.


It's also worth noting that certain BIOSes, no matter what board, are tuned for certain types of memory, and while board quality can help alleviate this, there is only so much possible while keeping things affordable. The "MemOK/GO_Button" is in place specifically to help with these issues, too.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> This is a per-sample thing. Due to manufacturing, some boards just simply do better with ram than others do, from what I've seen. If you look into this, you'll find reports of similar issues with other board makers, and at times, users simply needing to swap boards to bring stability where it wasn't possible before. That's the luck of the draw when overclocking.
> 
> 
> It's also worth noting that certain BIOSes, no matter what board, are tuned for certain types of memory, and while board quality can help alleviate this, there is only so much possible while keeping things affordable. The "MemOK/GO_Button" is in place specifically to help with these issues, too.



Yeah, i completely agree, even more so after seeing your SuperPi score which for some reason appears to be lower than mine, although I have the same CPU, and twice the amount of Ram  

But as others have said, great review


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

hckngrtfakt said:


> Yeah, i completely agree, even more so after seeing your SuperPi score which for some reason appears to be lower than mine, although I have the same CPU, and twice the amount of Ram
> 
> But as others have said, great review



I do also install all the included software, and this does have a slight effect on benchmark scoring as well, as there are extra services and such, plus the software GUIs. BIOs used affects SPi in a big way too, of course.

I take fullscreen screenshots of all benchmarks, and keep them for reference, with date/time/etc, just for instances like this where my results may differ from someone else's.

I'm currently testing a whole whack of ram kits now using this board, reviews on those will eb live soon. Also added a couple of new benchmarks, too!


----------



## revin (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome job 


cadaveca said:


> I'm currently testing a whole whack of ram kits now using this board, reviews on those will eb live soon. Also added a couple of new benchmarks, too!



Love to see where those Samsung Green's can go on this badboy


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2013)

revin said:


> Awesome job
> 
> 
> Love to see where those Samsung Green's can go on this badboy



I've hit 2720 @ 10-12-12-31. If you could do 2450 CL9 on X79, you're pretty close to 2700 or so @ CL10, I think, although, I do have rather limited experience with Samsung-based DIMMs. They must carry a price premium, since I see most kits are using Hynix.


----------



## revin (Feb 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> although, I do have rather limited experience with Samsung-based DIMMs.



I was hoping you still had Samsung Green PC3-12800 30 nm 1.35v Low-Profile Dual Channel Kit.  around to compare them on this board.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't have OC numbers, but stock numbers are in one of the reviews I have waiting to go live, maybe later today.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 9, 2013)

*Triple slot*

Just want to ask something regarding this board...

I know its old... just curious

is it possible to use PCI slot 1 , 2B, and 4 for triple GPU's? lets say for better spacing between cards...






I would very much to hear some feed back especially owners of this board...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2013)

night.fox said:


> I would very much to hear some feed back especially owners of this board...



the connection to slot 2B is what is used to connect to the PLX PEX8747 PCIe bridge chip. When you connect to slot 3 or 4, those two slots use the bridge chip, so no, that is NOT possible.



But what IS possible, is to use slot #1, slot #2b, AND the PCIex4_1 slot which is between slots 3 and 4.

I still have this board, won't ever get rid of it. No CPU for it right now, however.


----------



## purecain (Nov 13, 2013)

I love this board... im at 4.4ghz all cores @1.18v EDIT 1.9v and I havnt reached a wall yet... 

my cpu memory and motherboard are golden....as far as silicon goes anyway... I got lucky..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 13, 2013)

purecain said:


> I love this board... im at 4.4ghz all cores @1.18v EDIT 1.9v and I havnt reached a wall yet...
> 
> my cpu memory and motherboard are golden....as far as silicon goes anyway... I got lucky..



You do realized its different MOBO as you have now 

from attachment you have the haswell this board is ivy


----------

